# Can't get over the ease



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My sister in law has a poodle who is 8 months old. She has been training him to do tricks. When I was over there he was shaking hands, down, etcera. I realized I had never taught mine to 'shake'. I don't know why not, it just never came up. I got home, grabbed some treats and tried it. Within 5 minutes she was shaking. Over the next couple days I taught her 'other paw' and then I taught her 'both', where she puts her paws on my arm. 

It has only been a few short sessions since Friday. Poodles amaze me with how quickly they learn. All we need to do is give a little bit of effort and we could all have trick dogs.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel is a quick learner too. I'm so spoiled by this intelligent dog. I was dog sitting my friend's Westie and OH MY GOD … it took me forever to teach him to paw at the tupperware lid. I spent five mins teaching Nickel to paw at the tupperware lid and then another clicker session to teach him paw at the cabinet door and the next morning he knew how to close the cabinet door on a verbal command.

The Westie knew how to "shake" but it took him quite a bit to grasp the idea of not touching my hand but the tupperware lid. And he didn't get the idea of following the lid. He only knows how to paw at the lid when the lid is right in front of him. If I put the lid on the floor and tell him to paw at it, he looks so confused. I hold it to his left and tell him to paw, he looks so confused. 

Sigh~ I wonder if I can get another non-poodle dog.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Leroy loves any command that involves pawing. I should teach him to close doors.... I took him to the dog park where a really annoying dog kept trying to hump him, he turned around and kept slapping the dog on the head with his huge paws lol. It was like whack-a-mole! So funny to see. I often wake up and high five Leroy, he knows high five, and "other hand" command to high five with the opposite paw.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Leroy will learn how to close the drawer and cabinet door so fast since he already knows how to high five. Don't forget to make a video. We all love pictures and videos


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Leroy will learn how to close the drawer and cabinet door so fast since he already knows how to high five. Don't forget to make a video. We all love pictures and videos


I tried to teach him how to put his toys away! Need to practice more...

What I find funny is that the door can be a little bit closed, it's cracked open, but for some reason Leroy has not gotten the hang of just pushing the door open. I can see him eyeballing the view through the crack, his big ole' nose sniff sniffing, maybe he'll try to paw at it, then some low whimpers. He is so helpless! Seems like my cat KICKS the door open and just barges in! Many times the door has swung open with such force and I see this little naked kitty sauntering in, screaming her meows at me. Poor Leroy! He has so much to learn!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> I tried to teach him how to put his toys away! Need to practice more...


Have you seen Nickel's video where he put his toys back to his toy box?


----------



## Dunkin' (Feb 16, 2012)

*Doors*

Tokipoke, Dunkin' is the same way with doors. He won't push through. It is so funny. I can't tell if he doesn't know he can, or if he's being respectful. 

When we go through and close a door he sometimes runs to another part of the house to look for us. It's as if he thinks we went through a magic portal that will take us to another place!


----------



## Dunkin' (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone know how to delete a post? Mine got posted twice.
Thanks!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I know what you mean, my two adults have always been well trained for me, but now I got the puppy.

I thought teaching leave it would take longer than one session. Guess not. Cairo's typical easy poodle.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Lacey might be part poodle then 

Lacey learns as fast as your poodles seem to. Great Danes are far from dopey, imo!


----------

